# new braid ?



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi all
want down to my favorite tackle shop with a mate how wanted to order a new yak. i picked up some new braid yamatoyo pe blue 6lb it looks good has anyone used it ... thanks tommy


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

i havent heard of it... but i did the same thing the other day... poped into Amart All Sports and picked up some Berkely Trilene 8lb... has any one used this one aswell?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

How good is the new Berkley Fireline "crystal" ?? I love it!!


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

if its anything like the stuff ive got... pretty good!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Outstanding strength and sensitivity ? They are advertising fishing line arent they :shock:


----------



## gaza79 (Jun 26, 2006)

Dooyor, Ive heard some good things about the pe braid however was told the other night at a seminar i attended that the pe braid was very abrasive on leaders and requires a special type of flourocarbon leader material that has a harder outside surface, otherwise the pe will cut your leader. I cant remember what the leader material was called as i dont use pe braid (cant get passed the expensive price tag)


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

gaza79 said:


> Dooyor, Ive heard some good things about the pe braid however was told the other night at a seminar i attended that the pe braid was very abrasive on leaders and requires a special type of flourocarbon leader material that has a harder outside surface, otherwise the pe will cut your leader. I cant remember what the leader material was called as i dont use pe braid (cant get passed the expensive price tag)


Wasn't *Jinkai *leader they were talking about by any chance was it?

That stuff is tough as.....and has a harder outer coating......we used it for leader on our recent trip up North and it was great.

I think it only comes in heavier test weights tho....I havnt been able to find anything in the 10-20lb range?


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi all
want back to see milan and got some flourocarbon leader yamotoyo he sad it is one of the best lines about. that it is 100% flourocarbon and not just (coated) 100% as same are. and been useing it for about 4 years so i will take his word on it. see ya tommy. 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT5St0QAAC/fgAAScPeACpFwHAo///+wMAD0xETTTSmGSeppoMGoAaPU9TR6hjEHpAAAGgBoNNANTRlTyjT1M0aEPSANADICUVfClZUhjPteetoA4JwEy2Mo0lZGRwSDLkIE4KDKdpC01WRbiZW/6tyuGuq1ZaW2SblTqs3pJF4ovRsoO8wiSXUFb7it77sVMnAxWInK4WJBqhfE1FCDTDN+ZUYCEFU0us3VvFVmRk28lLX2ieVJhZN6RAbVjzJwYJVslBGaYCoiBGdLWIsg5gc2Pw2i6236lgk+NGBQnvwXOSscMynmKNBhNS4tQULDwaBCGJ5xdaEcpAtIbfymXgpysy0sCQTKaes8F/xdyRThQkD5St0Q


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Translucent Fireline.......cooooooool

I hadnt heard about it until now..... 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure how visible it is in the water as I havnt field tested it yet, but I know while its on the spool you buy it on you can see straight through to the bottom. As for leaders, I will still use a fluro leader to absorb some of the shock associated with zero stretch lines. It know comes in 3lb which I found impossible to break. Im not sure where they get the breaking strains from on these braid/fusion lines, but they are a hell of alot tougher than mono. As I have said in previous posts, I will never go back to mono. Braid/fusion catches a hell of alot more fish, and allows us to use lures/plastics more effectivly, and this new fireline crystal can only be an added plus to our arsenal of weaponary to tackle these finned addictions of ours.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

G day James, is the Crystal the same price as the other Fireline range :?:


----------

